# Sanding hollow forms?



## txpaulie (Apr 14, 2012)

Does anybody sand the inside of hollow forms..?:i_dunno:

I suppose I should improve my skills to the point that I do not HAVE to use sandpaper, but barring that, any tricks to getting inside..?

Thanks!

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics239.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2012)

I do sand inside some of them. For smaller pieces, I've rigged up a long mandrel that fits into my dremel with a little Velcro pad on the end... I cut up discs to fit on the end and use it off the lathe. Lots of folks use dowels with sand paper affixed to the end of them to allow sanding on the lathe. About the only time I sand inside is if the piece has a lot of voids or a larger opening that allows the inside to be seen easily.


----------

